# Well I wasn't in the shop today, but did hang around and do some rigging



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 10, 2022)

Passed the time shooting videos and telling rock climbing stories while overseeing the installation of a Mitsubishi Cold Climate Heat on the side of a house two stories up....





If anyone ever need to lift a lathe or bridgeport up the side of a cliff, or industrial building, I'm your guy....


----------

